# Pad Repair



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

One of my spot pads has stated to lose the backing. Is it possible to reattach - some sort of glue, epoxy or superglue maybe? Or should I just chuck it - shame as the face is like new.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it a foam or microfibre pad


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Is it new or old pad, plus what make is it. You probably could, but heat can destroy spot pads and to much down pressure plus to much high speed


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I've glued a peeling pad back together, and it gave me one more go with it 
But doesn't take long for it to break down fully once it's started


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Use a 2 part epoxy ( Araldite is my choice) It is easier to spread if you warm it first. Use a Stanley blade or similar to spread it on both surfaces.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a foam pad. I've got some araldite, so I'll try that thanks. Nothing to lose I suppoe.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

id personally just buy a new one, save the risk of it flying off midway through polishing


----------

